# Pre-surgery calcium (and other ways to prepare)



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

Has anyone taken calcium pre-surgery (as in weeks before) in order to build up in that area, in case the parathyroids get bumped around? My surgery is six weeks out, but I want to be as strong as possible going into it, hence the planning now.

I'm working out 4-5 days a week (3 days of classical ballet, 1 swimming, 1 walking/core strengthening), and I've been active for a good 10 years, so that's not an issue.

Of course, I'll cut out any herbal supplements, ibuprofen, vitamin E or fish oil, herbal teas, ginger, garlic, etc. a week before going in. I definitely frown upon excessive bleeding... Anything else you guys might suggest prior to surgery at this point?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Outside of keeping up with my regular workout program, I did nothing, nada, zippo to prepare from surgery. I could very well be wrong, but I doubt pre-loading on calcium will help much.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> Outside of keeping up with my regular workout program, I did nothing, nada, zippo to prepare from surgery. I could very well be wrong, but I doubt pre-loading on calcium will help much.


Pretty much ditto for me. The only preparation I did was packing a bag and taking a "before" pic with my phone.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

On second thought, I think (based on nothing but a guess) that you might be better off without the calcium supplements. I think you and your surgeon will want a "real" baseline in the event there is parathyroid damage. I mean, I don't know how long the body holds on to calcium, but if you are discharged with everything looking good and then have problems a few days later, it would be a less than ideal situation (still very manageable, of course).


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

The only thing I did to prepare was make sure I had comfy clothes, and easy to eat food. I didn't need the food. Oh, I also bought a LaFuma chair to relax in. Thought I was going to read and watch movies but didn't have the attention span to do so.


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

Ooooh, good thinkin', joplin1975! I know calcium is water soluble, but I'm not sure how long it stays with you. I'll definitely take that into consideration! I'm not sure how much pre-op lab work they'll be doing, so...??? I know I'm gonna run a CBC and Chem panel three weeks before (it's what they requested), but I'm doing it at work...because I can...and because it will cost me a whole $12.

Good idea about the "before" pics, Octavia! I'm gonna bring my iPod and document as much as I can to later be posted on a blog. I'm even gonna ask my surgeon if she'll shoot a photo of my left lobe once it's out. She did it for my friend who referred me...it would be gross, but SO cool! (I'm a nerd like that.)


----------



## adenure (May 7, 2012)

Hi!

The only thing I took was SSKI (potassium iodine drops) to shrink my thyroid and draw blood away from it. I have Graves Disease, so that's a typical preparation for Graves patients. I took it for 7 days, but that was it.

After surgery, my surgeon had me take 1000 mg. of Tums 4 times a day the 1st week, 3 times a day the 2nd week, and twice a day the 3rd week. My parathyroids were fine, but my surgeon said that they get inflamed after surgery and don't work well until 3 weeks out. I had my calcium levels tested last week (I'm 5 weeks post op) and they're fine now.

Ballet dancing  I danced professionally for 6 years. I haven't danced in a LONG time though! I'm hoping to get back to working out soon, once my hormones are balanced & I'm feeling good again! 

Alexis


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

adenure said:


> Hi!
> 
> The only thing I took was SSKI (potassium iodine drops) to shrink my thyroid and draw blood away from it. I have Graves Disease, so that's a typical preparation for Graves patients. I took it for 7 days, but that was it.
> 
> ...


YOU DANCED PROFESSIONALLY?!?!? Which company? My teachers, a husband and wife couple, are both former professionals (soloists with the same company). HOW COOL!!!!! Wherever you are, you should totally come take class at my studio. It's the only professional school in the area. Of course, you may be way across the country, but I don't see the problem with that.  
So what if it's a cross-country drive! HAHA!


----------



## MJRusso (May 25, 2012)

adagio said:


> Has anyone taken calcium pre-surgery (as in weeks before) in order to build up in that area, in case the parathyroids get bumped around? My surgery is six weeks out, but I want to be as strong as possible going into it, hence the planning now.


 I was taking calcium before the surgery, but only as part of a vitamin regiment that proved to help a little with my fatigue. I was also taking vitamin D-3, B-12 and Iron up until the day prior to surgery with my doctor's knowledge and approval. Calcium levels probably would have dropped post-surgery whether I was taking Tums prior to surgery or not if there was a problem with the parathyroids. So long as you don't take any when they are trying to measure your levels after surgery and prior to your release, it shouldn't effect anything. I don't think taking calcium before will be beneficial or problematic either way so long as your doctor knows. To answer your question more directly, you don't need to take it prior to surgery avoid problems, but you will want to ask about taking it after you're released from the hospital.



adagio said:


> Of course, I'll cut out any herbal supplements, ibuprofen, vitamin E or fish oil, herbal teas, ginger, garlic, etc. a week before going in. I definitely frown upon excessive bleeding... Anything else you guys might suggest prior to surgery at this point?


 Aside from getting away from all blood thinners, just make sure they know EVERYTHING you're taking and why. I use my inhaler so infrequently that I almost forgot to mention that I took one little puff off of it a week or so prior... and it was like a Spanish Inquisition into my respiratory history. They need to know everything to avoid problems, so it would probably be very helpful to start now with writing down a list of everything you're taking and when, this way you won't accidentally forget anything when they start asking in preparation for surgery.

.


----------



## adenure (May 7, 2012)

Hi Adagio!

Yes, I danced from professionally from 19 y.o. to 25 y.o. with the José Greco Company, The National Opera (Kennedy Center in DC under Plácido Domingo) and a company in Madrid, Spain. I did mostly Spanish dance- flamenco, classical, folk, some Escuela Bolera. It was a lot of fun, but I always knew I wanted to get married, have children & settle down. I have 4 boys & homeschool, so life is busy! No real time for dance class, but before I got sick with Graves, I liked to spin a lot at the gym (bike class) and go swimming. I'm hoping to be well enough soon to be able to do it again! 5 weeks post op now- labs next week & hoping to work towards getting my hormones figured out! 

Alexis


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

adenure said:


> Hi Adagio!
> 
> Yes, I danced from professionally from 19 y.o. to 25 y.o. with the José Greco Company, The National Opera (Kennedy Center in DC under Plácido Domingo) and a company in Madrid, Spain. I did mostly Spanish dance- flamenco, classical, folk, some Escuela Bolera. It was a lot of fun, but I always knew I wanted to get married, have children & settle down. I have 4 boys & homeschool, so life is busy! No real time for dance class, but before I got sick with Graves, I liked to spin a lot at the gym (bike class) and go swimming. I'm hoping to be well enough soon to be able to do it again! 5 weeks post op now- labs next week & hoping to work towards getting my hormones figured out!
> 
> Alexis


AWESOME!!!!! Well I hope you start feeling better soon so you can get yourself out on the dance floor! (I'm a former triathlete turned ballet dancer...it seems to be a trend with a lot of dancers I know...we flip between dancing, swimming, and biking...I hate running...)


----------



## DonnaK (Mar 22, 2011)

I was taking tums for a week before surgery (4 xtra strength a day) and when I told the doc after surgery she said I did good and that it helped keep the levels up post surgery. There was no damage to my para-thyroids so they didn't have me take any after, but I did anyway for about a week just for peace of mind.


----------

